

The South Korean Military produces an elaborate Les Miserables parody - ramisms
http://stream.aljazeera.com/story/201302072131-0022532

======
Petrushka
Hilarious. This is what happens when you have compulsory military service as a
nation which (although constantly under threat) rarely if ever actually sees
combat. I can't decide whether it's a better or worse waste of time then the
Air Force's professional StarCraft team, but either way, bravo.

------
nickpinkston
Sounds more like what I imagined Kim Jong Il did with his movie kick.

------
anigbrowl
Amusing though this is, I fail to see what it has to do with HN.

